# What do you wear downstairs?



## LegsRsore (20 Aug 2012)

Ok, ok, I know this is rather personal but I need help.

I'm really new to cycling but so far it's been going great. I got my new road bike on Friday and have since road around 15 miles per day. I've really enjoyed my time in the bike and have even become quite brave on some of the fast downhillers. 

The only problem so far is my derrière. Ouch!! I've not had a good look but it is really sore. I suspect it's bruised, slightly chapped and maybe even blistered....... Yes I should probably look 

I'm not the lightest man at 14st and I suspect this is half the issue. However, I'm wondering if my choice of under crackers is making things worse. I wear briefs under my padded cycle shorts and after a ride they are all ruffled up around my nether regions. Could this be a factor? 

I'm hoping you more experienced cyclists can help me out with your own experiences/tips. I certainly need a day off tomorrow to give me chance to recover so I'll have plenty of time to read your responses.

Thanks

legsRsore
(and so's my bum)


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> I wear briefs under my padded cycle shorts and after a ride they are all ruffled up around my nether regions. Could this be a factor?


 
yes, they are designed to be worn commando.
Give it a try.


----------



## LegsRsore (20 Aug 2012)

Argh.... I'll try that Wednesday! Thanks :crawlstobed:


----------



## mcshroom (20 Aug 2012)

Or you can wear normal shorts over cycling ones 

If you are sore, try sudocreme.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (20 Aug 2012)

Do an Arnold:






How comfortable does he look going commando? 

I get this problem alot, but more epecially with boxer shorts, as it 90% of the fabric ends up riding right up and squeezed into a sweaty, sore rag pressed against my delicates.


----------



## Lee_M (20 Aug 2012)

As I mentioned in a previous thread, I wear seamless cycling pants underneath my padded shorts.

They keep your tackle in order, don't ride up and are very comfortable.

Got mine from decathlon.

I know you're supposed to go commando, but I must admit that I don't wash my shorts after every trip out and don't fancy putting damp shorts back on. The pants help alleviate that


----------



## MacB (20 Aug 2012)

It's never an easy subject to bring up but it really makes a difference. Whatever combination you go for be aware that the combination of rubbing, hot, moist, sweaty conditions and bacteria can create some real nasties. Though some get away with it no problem I'd say it's better to err on the side of caution. So fresh and clean every ride for whatever you have next to your skin down there. For longer rides, or until you toughen up a bit, some cream helps as well.

Making sure your saddle is set up properly for you, and suits you, will also reduce any chafing. But this can take a bit of time so best to anticipate the odd problem and combat that with extra cleanliness.


----------



## LegsRsore (20 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the advice chaps. I'll look at the saddle position tomorrow. I thought it only went up and down


----------



## DCLane (20 Aug 2012)

Lose the underwear and swap it for a dollop of chamois cream.

Expensive stuff isn't needed - I made my own for under £10 per litre.


----------



## lordloveaduck (20 Aug 2012)

Marks and Spencer's bikini cotton briefs.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> Marks and Spencer's bikini cotton briefs.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2012)

If you must wear pants then try them inside out so the seams aren't against your botty.


----------



## black'n'yellow (21 Aug 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> I wear briefs under my padded cycle shorts and after a ride they are all ruffled up around my nether regions. Could this be a factor?


 
First thing you need to do is stop wearing pants under your cycle shorts. These are designed to be worn next to the skin, so if you want to get this right in the long term, then you might as well start with the simple stuff like this. Never mind turning them inside out, or buying other pants with different seams - just stop wearing them. No point in trying to identify any other issue you may have until you do this.


----------



## Globalti (21 Aug 2012)

100% in agreement. Padded shorts are designed for this and bib shorts hold the padding in place effectively. Wash every other ride or every third. Take care to shower and wash the undercarriage and dry thoroughly after every ride so as to avoid skin infections and spots or boils.


----------



## MacB (21 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> 100% in agreement. Padded shorts are designed for this and bib shorts hold the padding in place effectively. *Wash every other ride or every third*. Take care to shower and wash the undercarriage and dry thoroughly after every ride so as to avoid skin infections and spots or boils.


 
I strongly disagree and would say wash every ride, especially if you sweat a lot. If you're commuting then take a second set for the return leg.


----------



## 4F (21 Aug 2012)

I wear my pants on top of my cycling shorts but thats because I like drawing attention to myself.


----------



## Lee_M (21 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> I wear my pants on top of my cycling shorts but thats because I like drawing attention to myself.




I assume you can also leap buildings in a single bound?


----------



## 4F (21 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> I assume you can also leap buildings in a single bound?


 
Drat, cover blown


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (21 Aug 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Do an Arnold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he'd be comfortable commando on a bike, he's removed his nads and attached them to clips on his top pocket!
Cracking' idea.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> I strongly disagree and would say wash every ride, especially if you sweat a lot. If you're commuting then take a second set for the return leg.


 
Decent quality shorts with a good insert will dry very quickly. There is NO WAY that they should be washed "every other or third ride" unless you like boils and the like around the tender area.
Clean and well creamed is the only way, and Sudocreme is as good as any cream I ever used.
And forget underwear of any sort, a good recipe for chafing and discomfort


----------



## lordloveaduck (21 Aug 2012)

You wouldn't wear underwear for days after sweating in them (even without the sweat) change everyday.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (21 Aug 2012)

If you are wanting to wash your cycling gear regularly,I would def recommend Halo anti-bacterial sports wash.
Available at Tesco and piss other food sheds and a litre at 40ml per full wash lasts a darned age.
Tech gear has a habit of getting bacteria and skin in the mesh so excellent for both.

You get a sample fom Halo -try their website


----------



## jim55 (21 Aug 2012)

i always wear( bib shorts and the like )mine commando ,though iv never tried the cream ,is it any better than just commando ?the inside of my shorts (tenn ones)are fabric covering the pad so my bum is in contact with polyester/ some form of fabric (not a smooth kinda chamois )
how does the cream be applied ,just rub some on your nads and put bibs on ,isnt it kinda slidy ?id imagine it would make some mess of these kinda shorts


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> Marks and Spencer's bikini cotton briefs.


 
Do they do the seamless ones in cotton rather than synthetic stuff?


----------



## Lee_M (21 Aug 2012)

As I said before ... Decathlon cycling seamless briefs

Cotton, comfortable, keep your tackle in order

I don't fancy going commando and this way I can cycle without discomfort


----------



## Basil.B (21 Aug 2012)

I wear pants under my cycling shorts,
Doesn't cause me any problems.
Then again most of my pants are disintegrating!


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2012)

I'm very comfortable in running shorts and bamboo sports trunks for the longer rides at the weekends, for the commuting, 13 mile round trip, I'm comfortable in ordinary clothes and cotton boxers. I don't do commando, no underwear in public just feels wrong.


----------



## black'n'yellow (22 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> I'm very comfortable in running shorts and bamboo sports trunks for the longer rides at the weekends, for the commuting, 13 mile round trip, I'm comfortable in ordinary clothes and cotton boxers. I don't do commando, no underwear in public just feels wrong.


 
do you wear pants under your swimming trunks when you go swimming?? If not, why not??


----------



## Peteaud (22 Aug 2012)

Go commando with a slight dusting of talc.


----------



## sabian92 (22 Aug 2012)

Wash them after EVERY wear (even if it's 5 miles to the shop and back, they dry fast enough) and no undies. People can't see your arse through them although light coloured shorts show your meat and veg bulge quite well, so wear dark ones!


----------



## User6179 (22 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> As I said before ... Decathlon cycling seamless briefs
> 
> Cotton, comfortable, keep your tackle in order
> 
> I don't fancy going commando and this way I can cycle without discomfort


 
Are you sure they are cotton because cotton is one of the worst fabrics to wear when exercising ,they will absorb sweat and cause chaffing.

Polyester is a much better material !


----------



## User6179 (22 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> do you wear pants under your swimming trunks when you go swimming?? If not, why not??


 
I would imagine the answer would be that his backside has never been chaffed swimming.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Aug 2012)

well whatever they're made of they're cheap very comfortable don't chafe and don't ride up

cant find them on the decathlon site anymore though


----------



## User6179 (22 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> well whatever they're made of they're cheap very comfortable don't chafe and don't ride up
> 
> cant find them on the decathlon site anymore though


 Only asking as I once got badly chaffed with a pair of dhb cotton undershorts on a long run (they dont use cotton in them now ,must of had to many complaints.)


----------



## Lee_M (22 Aug 2012)

:-)

they are great, not sure what to do now when they wear out if you cant buy them anymore, just feels better having them under the standard shorts, whatever others might think, and with no seams there arent any pressure points


----------



## black'n'yellow (22 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> cant find them on the decathlon site anymore though


 
they probably deleted them off the inventory when they found out nobbers were wearing them underneath their lycra..


----------



## User6179 (22 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> :-)
> 
> they are great, not sure what to do now when they wear out if you cant buy them anymore, just feels better having them under the standard shorts, whatever others might think, and with no seams there arent any pressure points


 
Whatever works for you , just ignore the cycle police as their powers are limited

Personally i use nike dri-fit polyester undershorts under bib shorts and i never chaff no matter the mileage ,the few times I,ve went commando on long runs I,ve came home with the imprint of my altura gel shorts across my backside.


----------



## suffolkcindy (22 Aug 2012)

just reading through the topics and just by chance there was this thread 'what do wear downstairs?' followed by 'where do you put your pump?'
Made me chuckle


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2012)

suffolkcindy said:


> just reading through the topics and just by chance there was this thread 'what do wear downstairs?' followed by 'where do you put your pump?'
> Made me chuckle


 
Just ask


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Aug 2012)

I wear downstairs,whatever I put on upstairs?

I didn't get this did I?


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Aug 2012)

Does the quality of the shorts/pants whatever have any effect or is the cheaper gear just as good as the dear gear.. if that makes sense..


----------



## Octet (22 Aug 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Does the quality of the shorts/pants whatever have any effect or is the cheaper gear just as good as the dear gear.. if that makes sense..


 
Cheaper gear is going to last nowhere near as long, and there is a chance that it won't be as comfortable.
More expensive gear normally has more 'panels' which is how well things like cycling shorts form to your body, so the higher the panels the higher the quality.

The main concern would be it going semi-transparent when the sun hits it, you can find various horror stories of being told by a cycling buddy that your backside is visible to the entire world through the shorts.
The more expensive, the less chance as it has a higher quality material and weave.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Does the quality of the shorts/pants whatever have any effect or is the cheaper gear just as good as the dear gear.. if that makes sense..


 
With a lot of cycling gear it is a case of you get what you pay for. Sometimes by trying to save money you end up having to replace items more often. 
As others have said more expensive kit i.e shorts will have better padding and being uncomfortable in those regions when on a ride is not a nice thing for a bloke.
The thing to do is keep an eye on all the big retailers for their sales and look for the better quality stuff when it has large reductions on it.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> do you wear pants under your swimming trunks when you go swimming?? If not, why not??


 
I'm a non swimmer.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2012)

i always find the thong has a habbit of creeping upwards..........


oh sorry wrong forum !


----------



## jjc89 (22 Aug 2012)

172traindriver said:


> With a lot of cycling gear it is a case of you get what you pay for. Sometimes by trying to save money you end up having to replace items more often.
> As others have said more expensive kit i.e shorts will have better padding and being uncomfortable in those regions when on a ride is not a nice thing for a bloke.
> The thing to do is keep an eye on all the big retailers for their sales and look for the better quality stuff when it has large reductions on it.


 

What is the threshold between cheap and expensive? Like what would you expect to spend on a decent long lasting pair of shorts?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2012)

jjc89 said:


> What is the threshold between cheap and expensive? Like what would you expect to spend on a decent long lasting pair of shorts?


 
I swear by Northwave gear, be it bib shorts, 3/4 or full longs.
I just got some Northwave Blade 3/4 bib shorts from Wigglle in the sale for £45. I wear 3/4 shorts a lot ideal for keeping you knees warm. 
They have stiil currently got Northwave bib shorts for £45. It is a matter of choice, others would obviously name other brands.
I did the Flat out in the Fens 112 mile ride back in June and felt comfortable after 6 hours on the saddle, so they work for me.


----------



## Octet (22 Aug 2012)

jjc89 said:


> What is the threshold between cheap and expensive? Like what would you expect to spend on a decent long lasting pair of shorts?


 
Maybe about £20 + for Shorts and £40 + for a Bib
I have a pair of Tenn 8 Panel shorts which I got online (Amazon) for £23 and they seem high enough quality and they are certainly comfortable.
Providing you get it from a proper brand (such as Tenn) and not an in store make (such as Muddyfox, not that I have anything wrong with them) or a no named brand then you should be fine.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Aug 2012)

If see through is a worry, only wear dark colours. Forget underwear. I once saw a young lady happily pedalling along with white shorts, and the outline a a very tiny pair of black nicks showing through. Can quite slow you up, that sort of thing!
Serious, if you want chafing and discomfort, underwear. Then if it's just a pootle down to the shops, why wear lycra, when ordinary clothes work OK. See Netherlands, every town, thousands of 'em ambling around on big old comfy bikes with big old comfy seats.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Aug 2012)

I only have two pairs of road shorts at the moment, the decathlon pair are ok, and cost about £15.

The other pair (can't remember the name) were ludicrously expensive, but the difference is amazing.

Snug, well fitted, and the padding is much much much better 

Not sure if they are worth the difference all the time but after 40 odd miles they are!


----------



## marzjennings (22 Aug 2012)

jjc89 said:


> What is the threshold between cheap and expensive? Like what would you expect to spend on a decent long lasting pair of shorts?


 
For me it seems to be around the $100 (£60) mark. I picked up a pair of LG Carbon Lazer bibs a few months back and was sold. This is the only bib I'll be buying for a while.


----------



## black'n'yellow (22 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> I'm a non swimmer.


 
Right, stay with me on this - hypothetically, let's say you enrolled in swimming lessons tomorrow - would you line up at the side of the pool with pants on under your speedos..?? You probably ought to, given that you would effectively be 'in public', n all...


----------



## lb81 (22 Aug 2012)

I wear lightly padded under shorts and padded cycling shorts over the top.

I have some 'witch doctor' cream which is a wonder remedy for any sore bits!!


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Aug 2012)

So does the bike saddle have any baring ( so about the pun) in this matter.
Surely a good saddle is a must?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Aug 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> So does the bike seat have any baring ( so about the pun) in this matter.
> Surely a good seat is a must?


Yes it does. You can buy all the padded shorts and gel seats in the world, but if your saddle simply isn't right for you it's wasted money


----------



## danger mouse (22 Aug 2012)

Ive started wearing a pair of cheap shorts which have chamois lining under my decathlon padded shorts

I have two pairs of decathons, one £20 and one bib pair that cost £40

The 40 are so much better but the chamois really does help out a lot

Still get some chafing and soreness but do wonder about my riding position too


----------



## LegsRsore (22 Aug 2012)

The sudocrem worked well and I'm feeling smooth again. My only pair of cycle shorts are in the wash so I went in my gym shorts tonight. No padding, no undies, just me and my shorts. Rather comfortable I must say. The saddle is actually very comfy now...... Oh I forgot to mention; I moved it forward so my bum is actually on the seat now. I guess this helped!

Much better....


----------



## 2wd (22 Aug 2012)

I wear these 

http://www.microfibreboxers.com/guys/Sport/prod_15.html


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Right, stay with me on this - hypothetically, let's say you enrolled in swimming lessons tomorrow - would you line up at the side of the pool with pants on under your speedos..?? You probably ought to, given that you would effectively be 'in public', n all...


 
Its being appropriately dressed, in the swimming baths or in the sea, wearing just your swimming trunks is being correctly dressed, out on the street without underwear is wrong, I suspect if I did it I would feel a bit sleazy


----------



## Octet (23 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> Its being appropriately dressed, in the swimming baths or in the sea, wearing just your swimming trunks is being correctly dressed, out on the street without underwear is wrong, I suspect if I did it I would feel a bit sleazy


 
Once you are on your bike, and after a couple of trips you feel a lot more comfortable. You hardly notice that you are not wearing underwear, and providing you follow the ten feet rule (no further then ten feet away from your bicycle when wearing Lycra (optional)) then others won't really care what you are wearing.
It is like wearing any sporting clothes, you don't wear underwear with swimming trunks as they aren't supposed to be worn, you don't wear underwear with cycle shorts as they aren't supposed to be worn.


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> Its being appropriately dressed, in the swimming baths or in the sea, wearing just your swimming trunks is being correctly dressed, out on the street without underwear is wrong, I suspect if I did it I would feel a bit sleazy


 
you're not 'out on the street', you plum - you're riding your bike...


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> Its being appropriately dressed, in the swimming baths or in the sea, wearing just your swimming trunks is being correctly dressed, out on the street without underwear is wrong, I suspect if I did it I would feel a bit sleazy


 
If you would feel uncomfortable then fair enough, it is your choice as to how you dress and it's no good going out feeling uncomfortable as you won't enjoy your ride. But, I don't really understand why you consider it wrong to go outside without underwear, I mean it's not like you are walking about with your cock flapping about and a big grin on your face  No-one is going to see your ding-a-ling.


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Aug 2012)

damn that made me laugh - if I could have 'liked' it 10 times, i would have done..


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> you're not 'out on the street', you plum - you're riding your bike...


 
I'm riding my bike down the street, same thing


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> If you would feel uncomfortable then fair enough, it is your choice as to how you dress and it's no good going out feeling uncomfortable as you won't enjoy your ride. But, I don't really understand why you consider it wrong to go outside without underwear, I mean it's not like you are walking about with your cock flapping about and a big grin on your face  No-one is going to see your ding-a-ling.


 
very good  On the subject of flashing, I've ditched shorts in the past because, after a lot of wear, they were verging on the indecent, even with underwear


----------



## Octet (23 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> very good  On the subject of flashing, I've ditched shorts in the past because, after a lot of wear, they were verging on the indecent, even with underwear


 
Surely it would of been better to replace them instead of giving up on the idea of cycling shorts all together?


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> Surely it would of been better to replace them instead of giving up on the idea of cycling shorts all together?


 
I have cycling shorts, these, which are unpadded http://www.corinnedennis.co.uk/shorts/traditional-style-touring-shorts-3.html as well as the running shorts.


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Aug 2012)

so you don't actually wear lycra anyway - why are you even commenting?


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> so you don't actually wear lycra anyway - why are you even commenting?


 
The original question was "what do you wear downstairs" I was just answering the question.


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> The original question was "what do you wear downstairs" I was just answering the question.


 
er, not quite. That was indeed the thread title, but the actual question was a little more expansive than that. Top tip - always read a thread before replying....


----------



## Octet (23 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> er, not quite. That was indeed the thread title, but the actual question was a little more expansive than that. Top tip - always read a thread before replying....


 
Agree, the original poster included 'Cycling Shorts' which by definition (according to Oxford English Dictionary) are 'skintight knee-length shorts made of stretch fabric, of a king originally designed to be worn by cyclists'.
Although those 'Touring Shorts' don't look too bad for a casual ride down to the shops, if it wasn't for the £50 price tag.


----------



## LegsRsore (23 Aug 2012)

Be nice chaps


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> er, not quite. That was indeed the thread title, but the actual question was a little more expansive than that. Top tip - always read a thread before replying....


 
If you look at the Op's original post you will see at the end he said, and I quote

"I'm hoping you more experienced cyclists can help me out with your own experiences/tips. I certainly need a day off tomorrow to give me chance to recover so I'll have plenty of time to read your responses."

and that's what he got, a short explanation of what a cyclist who has been cycling for over 40 years does.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2012)

[quote="Octet, post: 2001035, member: 23004"
Although those 'Touring Shorts' don't look too bad for a casual ride down to the shops, if it wasn't for the £50 price tag.[/quote]

I've done rides of 60 and 70 miles in my touring shorts, I've also done club rides in them, they are very comfortable over distance.


----------



## GazK (23 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> Surely it would of been better to replace them instead of giving up on the idea of cycling shorts all together?


 
I had the same issue with some tyres, so now I just run on rims alone


----------



## Typhon (26 Aug 2012)

I had the same problem so I decided to invest in a pair of cycling shorts. This has helped but hasn't solved the problem entirely though as the padding doesn't seem to reach far back enough! My gentleman's bits and undercarriage are well protected but the padding does not reach far back enough to protect all of my backside, just part of it, which leads me to be quite sore whilst on the bike.

I bought another pair of shorts but I have the same problem. I have tried pulling them up/back as much as possible but it still doesn't help. There is more padding than is needed at the front so I think the problem must boil down to either the shape of my body or the way I'm sitting on the bike. I can't imagine that the shorts are supposed to work in this way?

Can anyone give me some advice on how to solve this problem?


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2012)

Well you clearly have an idea of the problem which is always a good start, so you need to look at the variables:-

saddle itself
saddle height
saddle setback - how far the saddle is behind an imaginary vertical line from the centre of the bottom bracket also know as saddle fore/aft position
saddle orientation, ie is it level, nose down, nose up and is it square down the bike centreline

You have three points of contact, hands, feet and bum and I find it easiest to envisage them as a variable triangle with the bottom bracket being the fixed point the others move around. Another thing to think about is how your body moves as you bend from the waist. If you stand sideways to a mirror and bend from the waist you'll see your bum moves backwards as a counterbalance.

This gives you an idea of how changing one contact point, in this case height of handlebars, will mean an effect on another contact point. In this case lowering the bars would mean you wanted to scoosh your bum further back and vice versa.

I'm afraid that after that it really is trial and error and, if you're not confident messing about with things then it's well worth spending a few quid on a proper fitting. But even that's not guaranteed as your needs and preferences can/will alter with fitness levels and weight gain/loss.


----------



## Typhon (26 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the reply Mac. I got this bike just last week and had a fitting for it, the saddle height feels right for me (my old bike hurt my knees as the saddle was too low I think). The saddle wasn't orientated or moved back or forwards for me though so I will take your advice and bring the bike into the house and adjust it as I stand adjacent to a full length mirror so I can see my contact points and try and adjust it so that the unpadded part of me is not making so much contact with the saddle.

I think part of it may be down to the fact that I am overweight - 14 1/2 stone at 6' 2" which is part of the reason I have taken up cycling. I am a classic male apple shape which means 99% of my excess fat is on my stomach and hips, I have a fair old paunch for my weight and that probably doesn't help the fit of the shorts as they were probably designed for someone slimmer than me in mind.

I think I may have to consider getting a new saddle or a gel cover for the existing one. I didn't want to do it at first because I wanted to get used to a proper road bike saddle but that is not what is important really, getting fit and losing weight is what matters and I'm not going to do that if every journey is painful as the bike will just end up in the shed. Which would be a crying shame as I'm really enjoying cycling.


----------



## Octet (26 Aug 2012)

Typhon said:


> I had the same problem so I decided to invest in a pair of cycling shorts. This has helped but hasn't solved the problem entirely though as the padding doesn't seem to reach far back enough! My gentleman's bits and undercarriage are well protected but the padding does not reach far back enough to protect all of my backside, just part of it, which leads me to be quite sore whilst on the bike.
> 
> I bought another pair of shorts but I have the same problem.* I have tried pulling them up/back as much as possible* but it still doesn't help. There is more padding than is needed at the front so I think the problem must boil down to either the *shape of my body* or the way I'm sitting on the bike. I can't imagine that the shorts are supposed to work in this way?
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice on how to solve this problem?


 
In terms of cycling shorts, you could try getting some 'bib shorts' which look like normal cycling shorts but with dungarees on them. These are designed to pull the padding up to the correct position and should help you out in terms of placing them correctly.
Another thing you could try is getting shorts with more panels, this is how many layers of fabric there are. The more panels, the more layers and so the more smoothly it shall cling to the body and your shape.
This means that it should move as you do and act more like a second skin instead of a pair of tight shorts.


----------



## Typhon (26 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> In terms of cycling shorts, you could try getting some 'bib shorts' which look like normal cycling shorts but with dungarees on them. These are designed to pull the padding up to the correct position and should help you out in terms of placing them correctly.
> Another thing you could try is getting shorts with more panels, this is how many layers of fabric there are. The more panels, the more layers and so the more smoothly it shall cling to the body and your shape.
> This means that it should move as you do and act more like a second skin instead of a pair of tight shorts.


 
Thanks for the advice, I may have to look into bib shorts or perhaps a more expensive pair of shorts with those extra panels. I didn't want to spend too much on shorts as I am losing weight and they will probably not fit me in two months time but this is such a big problem for me I think I'm going to have to.

The second pair of shorts I got were these:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._-Product_Details_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PDPz1

They supposedly have 8 panels but they're no better than the £10 pair I bought before that to be honest. Could you recommend a better quality pair of shorts/bib shorts I should buy?

It's very difficult to know whether it's my body shape or just my position on the bike that's causing this problem, as you can see from that link they have only a photo of the shorts from the side. Sorry to be crude but when I stand up in the shorts, the padding goes from the top of my penis to about 1/3 of the way up my backside, just enough that it's visible when I stand with my back to the mirror and look over my shoulder. Is that correct? It feels like the padding is too far forward but perhaps I am just not sitting far forward enough on my bike.


----------



## Lyrical (26 Aug 2012)

So much controversy in this thread...

Just a sane bit of logic and summary:

If wearing lyrca shorts, wear nothing under them
If you don't like to rock out like this then put a baggy pair of shorts over the top of them
Wash yo stinky ass shorts like you do your briefs, boxers, whatever.
If you decide to wear stuff under the lyrca, you're defeating the point.



Typhon said:


> Thanks for the advice, I may have to look into bib shorts or perhaps a more expensive pair of shorts with those extra panels. I didn't want to spend too much on shorts as I am losing weight and they will probably not fit me in two months time but this is such a big problem for me I think I'm going to have to.
> 
> The second pair of shorts I got were these:
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._-Product_Details_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PDPz1
> ...


 
I bought 2 sets of those shorts, managed to split both of them in under a week. Decided to buy the DHB ones from Wiggle, only issue I've found is after 3 months they appear to of stretched a little at the back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Aug 2012)

I went for a ride wearing the old padded shorts this evening, but returned home shortly to change into my longs. There was a nip in the air.


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2012)

Typhon said:


> Thanks for the reply Mac. I got this bike just last week and had a fitting for it, the saddle height feels right for me (my old bike hurt my knees as the saddle was too low I think). The saddle wasn't orientated or moved back or forwards for me though so I will take your advice and bring the bike into the house and adjust it as I stand adjacent to a full length mirror so I can see my contact points and try and adjust it so that the unpadded part of me is not making so much contact with the saddle.
> 
> I think part of it may be down to the fact that I am overweight - 14 1/2 stone at 6' 2" which is part of the reason I have taken up cycling. I am a classic male apple shape which means 99% of my excess fat is on my stomach and hips, I have a fair old paunch for my weight and that probably doesn't help the fit of the shorts as they were probably designed for someone slimmer than me in mind.
> 
> I think I may have to consider getting a new saddle or a gel cover for the existing one. I didn't want to do it at first because I wanted to get used to a proper road bike saddle but that is not what is important really, getting fit and losing weight is what matters and I'm not going to do that if every journey is painful as the bike will just end up in the shed. Which would be a crying shame as I'm really enjoying cycling.


 
At 6'1" and 18 stone I have a fair idea of the additional pressures a bit of weight can apply things certainly ease up with loss of weight and increase in fitness. Like you I got knee pain, and lower back pain, from a too low saddle. Moving the saddle up made a big difference though I then suffered another kind of knee pain when I'd put it a bit too high and far back. This only materialised on my first long ride after I'd passed the 50 mile mark. I was lucky to be riding with some good folks on here who helped me sort it out. I'd try this and get someone to help you with the measurements:-

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO&INTRO_LINK=NOREDIR

This gives you a little table of 3 possible fits, I find a mix between the more relaxed two, Eddy and Frech, works best for me.

Saddle height I put a flat board on top of the saddle and measure from centre of bb to lower edge of the board, along the line of the seat tube. Remember that for any measurement that is going to be used to track a variable the accuracy isn't that important. Just make sure you measure the same way each time.

Saddle setback, I get one of the kids to hold the bike upright with the rear wheel against a door. Then I measure from the door to the nose of the saddle and then the door to the centre of the bottom bracket. The difference between the two is your setback, I'm good from about 65mm to 80mm as an upper/lower limit.

Bear in mind that as you raise a saddle it will naturally move backwards with the angle of the seat tube, and vice versa for lowering it.

Finally I'd sort out the saddle level, I use a spirit level and I prefer the saddle to be slightly nose up...very slight though. If you have a two bolt seatpost clamp this is easier than a single bolt, but still doable with either. Most fitters would start with a level saddle and work from there. 

I'd do all of that before even thinking of the distance to the bars or the height of them. I made the mistake of trying to work bars back to saddle my first time and ended up spending money on some bits I didn't need once the saddle position was correctly adjusted.

Another very good point I picked up from the Sheldon Brown website is around comfort, distance and fitness. He points out that discomfort blamed on saddles or position on bike may just be the result of riding further than your current fitness levels are good for. As you tire you pedal less, so more weight is carried on the other two contact points and also your posture slumps. Try it at the start of a ride, pedal hard and see how much weight is on your bum and hands then coast a bit letting yourself slump and feel the difference....it's really noticeable.

Oh and keep a note of all your measurments, any changes you make and carry the correct allen keys with you to make finer tweaks on the fly. It sounds like more work than it is, I found the fit site linked above got me pretty close first time. I can cope with quite a variance in bar position for riding if my saddle is set right. This then allows me to assess where my hands keep wanting to go to tell me whether I need to alter the reach or height. I find I need some miles for this last bit rather than just relying on a static setup in the garage.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (31 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> Lose the underwear and swap it for a dollop of chamois cream.
> 
> Expensive stuff isn't needed - I made my own for under £10 per litre.



I am intrigued, how do you do that then ?


----------



## Licramite (31 Aug 2012)

M&Co Y fronts £8 for 3 under your lycra. dont ruck up and keep your lycra clean.
of course you could rub your bum with a lemon , but thats lemonentry my dear watson.


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2012)

Lard Armstrong said:


> I am intrigued, how do you do that then ?


 
The recipe came from this thread http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chafing-but-no-chamios-cream-available.82418/ and here - http://www.lagazzettadellabici.com/2011/01/home-made-chamois-cream.html but the page won't load.

Basically it's:

- 500 ml tub of own brand E45 cream
- small tub of Sudocrem
- tea tree oil - a few drops
- essential oils - a few drops

Mix in a big bowl and put back into the pots.

I've been using it all summer and, apart from being a bit runnier than Assos - since I put too much tea tree oil in - it's been great. Oh, and cost under £10 per litre.


----------



## Typhon (1 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> At 6'1" and 18 stone I have a fair idea of the additional pressures a bit of weight can apply things certainly ease up with loss of weight and increase in fitness. Like you I got knee pain, and lower back pain, from a too low saddle. Moving the saddle up made a big difference though I then suffered another kind of knee pain when I'd put it a bit too high and far back. This only materialised on my first long ride after I'd passed the 50 mile mark. I was lucky to be riding with some good folks on here who helped me sort it out. I'd try this and get someone to help you with the measurements:-
> 
> (Cut down the quote so I don't stretch the page too much and annoy everyone!).



Sorry for the late reply, thanks for the advice Mac. 

Over the past few days I have been paying greater attention to how I cycle and how much pressure I was putting through the 3 points. I was surprised to discover that what I thought was an occasional bad habit(sitting bolt upright like on a mountain bike), I was actually doing about half the time and particularly on the downhill bits. As my route is hilly and my fitness is poor, I end up free-wheeling for about 30% of the journey and because of that bad habit I was ending up putting almost 100% of my weight on my bum for long periods of time.

Over the course of the week I have got out of that habit and now ride entirely on the hoods, or sometimes the drops. This was very painful on my shoulders at first as I am new to cycling and brand new to road cycling but eventually I am getting used to it. It has meant that the pressure going through my bum is a lot less. As you said, that website points out that if your fitness is poor you will slouch towards the end of a journey and pedal less which is what's happening to me. In just four weeks I have gone from complete couch potato to doing 20 mile trips so it's not a surprise really. If I was fitter I don't think I would have as much discomfort on the bike as I do.

As I have lost a bit more weight and I am sitting further forward the padding on the shorts seems to be better placed. Before about 4 or 5 inches of my bum was unprotected but now it's only 1 or 2 inches. I have adjusted the saddle (moving it forward and down a bit) which has also helped. I am going on holiday for a week on Friday and as I am losing weight fast and still getting used to the bike and road cycling in general I haven't used that measurement site yet, but I will when I get back as it looks excellent. 

I will keep doing my 20 mile route daily and as my body gets more used to the bike and I get fitter and quicker I hope the discomfort will go away and then once I've got to a point where I can really enjoy cycling again I will start to branch out further.


----------



## Licramite (1 Sep 2012)

a good way of giving a bit of bum relief is - especially on down hill bits, stand on your pedals, you hold them horizontal and just lift your bum. just takes the weight off.


----------

